# egg share at salisbury



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Is anybody being treated at Salisbury fertility clinic?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Starfaith - welcome to the egg share board 

I'm not sure if we have anyone that is sharing at Salisbury at the moment - I'm sure that they will holler if there is though!

Why don't you join in with us on the egg share chit chat thread? There are ladies from all different clinics there going through tx and sharing experiences ad chatting about life in general. Here's the link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80134.msg1097341#new

Lou
X


----------



## radar5 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi,

I'm currently having treatment at Salisbury fertility centre. Just about to start an egg share cycle.

If you want to know anything, feel free to ask

Rach


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi  Starfaith and Rach,

I'm currently egg sharing at Salisbury clinic, on day 1000 of d/r (not really but it feels that long   )

I have only found 3 other people who have had tx at this clinic so great to hear of some more  

Can I just ask were you both told you'd be on 4 amps for 10 days when you start stimms? I have and they say this is what they say to all there egg share ladies so just checking.

CJ x


----------



## radar5 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi CJ,

It's nice to hear from someone at the same clinic.

I did egg share at salisbury this time last year and I was told exactly the same, 4amps to everybody. As it was I responded really well to the drugs and they collected 27 eggs but I was on the border of getting ovarian hyperstimulation. I was a bit weary when they told me as i'd had IVF at a different clinic and was only on half the dose so knew in a way that I may respond too well. It isn't the same for everybody so you may well be fine on that amount. The cycle i'm just about to start, they have reduced my dose to 3 amps but for 12 days so i'll have to wait and see how I respond. when do you start your stimms??

Rach


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Rach , hope you don't mind I have sent you a PM 

I will hopefully be starting stimms on the 26th if all goes well, been d/ring ages waiting for recipient but hopefully everything will go smoothly 

Good Luck with your TX, sounds like they have a good plan for you this time, wow 27 eggs is a lot, were they all good enough to use? What stage of TX are you at now?

CJ x


----------

